# debian et macbook ou autre distribution



## angel heart (14 Avril 2007)

Quelqu'un a essayer d'installer debian 4.0 sur un macbook core duo 
et existe t il un distribution qui prend en charge les macbook car honetement je trouve un  peu honteux qu'il fasse bidouiller dans tout les sens alors que sur mac il y a très peu de référence :
4 style de portable 
- macbook core duo 
- macbook core 2 duo
- macbook pro core duo
- macbook pro core 2 duo 
et pareille pour les imac alors que chez les constructeur il doit y en avoir plus d'une dizaine juste en portable


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2007)

Jamais tenté d'installer un Linux en direct sur mon MacBook.
Par contre ça marche bien avec parallels.

Mais en faisant une petite recherche google, le premier lien sorti est celui-là :
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=181793
J'espère que ça t'aidera ;-)

Le mappage de clavier, depuis une console :
$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
  --> choisir un codage de clavier pour votre architecture
  --> azerty
  --> french
  --> apple usb

Et pour le plasir, un lien intéresant pour tout ceux qui veulent se mettre à Debian :
http://formation-debian-testing.via.ecp.fr/


PS : Et faut pas se leurer Linux ne s'intalle pas sur tous les PC !


----------



## Gregware73 (14 Avril 2007)

Salut,
perso avec ubuntu et autre declinaisons aucun probléme. installation rapide et finalement le multi-boot est plus facile à gerer que sur windows.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2007)

Gregware73 a dit:


> Salut,
> perso avec ubuntu et autre declinaisons aucun probléme. installation rapide et finalement le multi-boot est plus facile à gerer que sur windows.


Ah ben cool,

Et tout est bien géré ?

- isight
- wifi
- firewire
- gestion d'énergie (mise en veille ...)


----------



## Gregware73 (14 Avril 2007)

Alors l'isight j'ai pas essayé mais il ne faut pas trop rever...linux et les webcams on connait l'histoire mais pour le reseau et tout sans soucis, enfin finalement j'ai utilisé une solution de virtualisation car cela me genait de partitionner mon disque dur (je n'ai que 80 go.... ) et l l'isight marchait trés bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2007)

Gregware73 a dit:


> j'ai utilisé une solution de virtualisation car cela me genait de partitionner mon disque dur (je n'ai que 80 go.... )


C'est exactement pour les mêmes raisons que j'ai opté pour cette solution,
avec en plus l'avantage de pouvoir installer/sauvegarder et supprimer/reinsaller de façon très simple et très rapide.

Mais si c'est pour faire de Linux son OS principal, il vaut mieux l'installer de façon autonome !


----------



## angel heart (14 Avril 2007)

pour la webcam voire  la


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2007)

angel heart a dit:


> pour la webcam voire  la


Yep,
ça m'a l'air plutôt simple en plus


----------

